# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Little frog in my hand

## cmgfour

I found several of these little guys riding on the leaves of my mandevila plant out side.  I live in Southern Maryland, USA and have never seen these little frogs before.   Can anyone help me ID them?  Thanks

----------


## ThatCurlyTop

(I THINK) It's a little bitty Eastern Gray Treefrog! Aww, how cute!!  The markings aren't fully developed yet, but it's so close to a Gray/Cope's (despite being an obvious green) and you live in their region...it has to be. It's definitely not an American Green Treefrog.
Does it have yellow on the insides of its legs?

----------



----------


## Rae

I would agree on the Grey Tree Frog froglet identification, they have the little patch under the eye... and if they get or are getting yellow or sometimes a yellow orangish markings under there hind legs that would be confirmation. Very adorable! I have 4 XD

----------



----------


## Lynn

> I found several of these little guys riding on the leaves of my mandevila plant out side.  I live in Southern Maryland, USA and have never seen these little frogs before.   Can anyone help me ID them?  Thanks


So  sweet !

----------



----------


## cmgfour

Thanks everyone for the responses.  I've found 6-8 of these baby tree frogs around my pool and in the green plants. Yes they have a whisper of yellow behind their rear legs. Very hard to see but its there. I hope they survive the winter weather we normally have.

----------

